# Grossest thing you ever saw in martial arts? (in person)



## TaekwonPRO

I saw a guy get carted out of a TKD tournament with a toenail stuck in this throat.

How about you guys?


----------



## Steve

I've seen some pretty gnarly injuries at grappling tournaments.   Saw a guy reach back to catch himself on a takedown and snapped his forearm.  Another guy thought he was in the UFC and refused to tap to a key lock.  The result was predictable. 


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Toss up between a toenail slicing through the eyelid and lens from a kick and an eyeball dislocation.  Both eye injuries (which creep me out) and both from a back wheel kick.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I was in an actual fight once, and before I could even try hitting the guy he did a jump front kick. I kneed his foot which sent him back and the rug just happened to slip out from under him on his landing. His head hit the lockers behind him and when he hit the floor, I swear at least a full cup of snot shot out of his nose. I was in a little bit of shock; so,I let him crawl away.
Sean


----------



## elder999

Saw a guy turn his forehead into hamburger repeatedly trying to break some pavers........


----------



## Buka

I saw a green belt throw a flying sidekick, have his toes get caught in the sleeve of the opponents gi sleeve, fall and break his neck. It still scares me when I think about it, and that was a tourney in 72. 

In another tourney, at the grand championship (lightweight winner against heavyweight winner) I saw Mitch Kobilanski (sp) throw a back leg roundhouse at big Ed Harris, who was also throwing a back leg roundhouse at the time. Their legs collided. The noise was like a dry stick being snapped into a microphone. Mitch's leg snapped mid femur.

I saw a guy throw up, about thirty seconds after getting front kicked in the stomach. Right in the ref's face, who went over to see if he was alright.


----------



## David43515

I saw a guy try to slap-block a fast front kick and wind up getting 2 broken fingers, both compund fractures with alot of blood.

I saw a guy catch a front kick to the groin that sent him flying and knocked him out. It also broke his cup. When he woke up, the first thing he did was roll over and puke.


----------



## Jason Striker II

During a Shodan testing I saw the candidate pivot during Kata, the floor was hardwood, and completely tear off the pad of skin on the ball of his right foot! Total freak accident (he had no blister or anything like that prior to this).

The guy damn near passed out - we gave him a few min.s rest, and asked if he wanted to continue the exam. He did - and passed!


----------



## Dirty Dog

TaekwonPRO said:


> I saw a guy get carted out of a TKD tournament with a toenail stuck in this throat.
> 
> How about you guys?



Yeah... it really sucks when you're biting your toenails and choke on one...

Considering the stuff I see in the ER, I can't say I've really seen anything at a tourney that qualifies as all that gross. Like so much in life, it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Twin Fist

you work in the ER Dog? are you a tech, RN or doc?


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I saw a lot grosser stuff at traffic accidents than in any martial arts environment.  Let's just say that human skull is crunchy when you walk on bits of it and leave it at that.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Twin Fist said:


> you work in the ER Dog? are you a tech, RN or doc?



I'm a flight nurse. RN, CEN, CFRN, CCCEMT-P.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I don't know if this really qualifies as "gross", but it did seem to freak out a few people at the time. And it's still funny to see peoples reactions if I tell the story...

Shortly after I lost my eye, I was sparring and threw a spinning hook kick. The centripedal force caused the prosthesis to come out, which caused my opponent to forget allllll about blocking or evading the kick. His hands came down and he just watched the eye bounce across the mats.

Dropped him like a bad habit, but it's not really a tactic I recommend. I've since made it a point to close that eye during spins.


----------



## rframe

Dirty Dog said:


> ...I was sparring and threw a spinning hook kick. The centripedal force caused the prosthesis to come out, which caused my opponent to forget allllll about blocking or evading the kick....



I've got tears in my eyes and I pulled a muscle somewhere in my midsection because I've been laughing too hard for the past 3 minutes after reading this post... I tried reading it to my wife but I could hardly finish a single word without cracking up... she finally just walked away shaking her head... oh man, that's funny.


----------



## Josh Oakley

A large amount of my own blood pouring put of my head from a rather stupid incident involving a sword.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaeimseu

I had a student take (or carry around from earlier in the day) a BM in his pants and shake the pieces down his/her pants leg during class. They looked like pieces of chocolate cookies, so I got angry and started asking my assistants, "Who was eating on the floor?" I picked up the "evidence" and it felt like cookies, too. Until I caught the odor, that is. I had to run out and do some serious hand washing. And I never did discover who the culprit was.


----------



## Jason Striker II

Jaeimseu said:


> I had a student take (or carry around from earlier in the day) a BM in his pants and shake the pieces down his/her pants leg during class. They looked like pieces of chocolate cookies, so I got angry and started asking my assistants, "Who was eating on the floor?" I picked up the "evidence" and it felt like cookies, too. Until I caught the odor, that is. I had to run out and do some serious hand washing. And I never did discover who the culprit was.



That was so gross, I wish I had not read it...


----------



## elder999

Jason Striker II said:


> That was so gross, I wish I had not read it...



Yep, yep. We have a "winner!" :barf:


----------



## IcemanSK

In MA, before they used headgear & mats in TKD tournaments. A guy gets dropped with an axe kick to the face & hits the wooden basketball floor hard (back of his head hit before the rest of his body!) He was unconscious. Tons of blood.

Dirty Dog & my ER experiences don't count for this thread. He as a nurse, mine as a chaplain. Too many stories. Many gross.


----------



## David43515

Just remembered a HS wrestling tournament I attended where one of the kids had a glass eye that got knocked out of his head when he got taken down hard. Everyone freaked out, the ref stopped the match, and when they realized what it was they were ready to continue. I don`t know why he didn`t just toss it to his coach and continue w/o it, but the kid just popped it in his mouth to "wash" it and slipped it into place. Now since he didn`t have a mirror to look into when he replaced it, the eye wasn`t straight. So when they went to continue the match one eye was staring right at his opponant, and the glass one was staring off to one side. It was enough to freak his opponant out and cause him to lose the match shortly after.

As for freaking out over a little poop, you guys must not have little kids of pets. Wash tour hands. Disinfect the mats. Shudder, and move on.


----------



## oftheherd1

Buka said:


> ...
> 
> In another tourney, at the grand championship (lightweight winner against heavyweight winner) I saw Mitch Kobilanski (sp) throw a back leg roundhouse at big Ed Harris, who was also throwing a back leg roundhouse at the time. Their legs collided. The noise was like a dry stick being snapped into a microphone. Mitch's leg snapped mid femur.
> 
> ...



I saw a you tube of two guys going at it in a ring.  One threw a low kick, the other blocked with his shin, and it snapped and bent forward.  Gave me shudders to watch it.


----------



## oftheherd1

Bill Mattocks said:


> I saw a lot grosser stuff at traffic accidents than in any martial arts environment. Let's just say that human skull is crunchy when you walk on bits of it and leave it at that.





Dirty Dog said:


> Yeah... it really sucks when you're biting your toenails and choke on one...
> 
> Considering the stuff I see in the ER, I can't say I've really seen anything at a tourney that qualifies as all that gross. Like so much in life, it's all a matter of perspective.



I guess the most amazing (but not the only gross thing) I ever saw was an airplane crash.  The two seater was doing a low level pass (buzzing, with a vertical pull-up and rolls) of the airfield, and evidently neither of the pilots saw the single strand of barbed wire above the berm at one end of the runway.  There were a lot of very tiny bits on the ground.  I would not have liked to have been the medics who had to collect all that, nor the pathologist who had to try and differentiate between the two.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

for me - it was getting my big toe stomped on during a one-step drill and subsequently losing my entire big toenail!! - bled all the way to the bathroom!! most of my classmates said Gross!, but one little 4 year old boy thought it was the coolest thing ever!  lol  - kind of gross and first of its kind injury at my dojang!


----------



## Stac3y

Not terribly gross, but I was doing kata on a cold floor with indoor/outdoor carpet. I pivoted, and my pinkie toe caught and was broken in two places. I didn't notice it until I pitched over to the side (I have Reynaud's syndrome, and can't feel my toes when I have a vasospasm from cold); then I saw that it was sticking out at 90 degrees from my foot--completely sideways. It wouldn't move back straight until I grabbed it and pulled it out forward. One of the people there almost fainted, and several were green.


----------



## rainesr

I saw a kid hit his shin with a sword, it was sharpened and made a nice gash all the way into the calf muscle, he apparently didnt quite realize it right away and took a a step or so before falling over.

Another sword incident, some genius thought it was wise to let his teacher (I assume) chop some mellons on his stomach. No guts or anything, just a superficial cut, but plenty of blood.

A third sword incident, a cheap sword didn't have a proper tang, we heard the crack and the guy doing the form was quick enough to point the sword down and the blade stuck in the floor intead of a person.

We saw a guy break his leg over a baseball bat.

Otherwise just broken noses, fingers, toes, and one a couple people knocking themselve out with bricks.

~Rob

~Rob

~Rob


----------



## Danny T

Grossest thing in the Martial Arts? It really depends upon what one considers gross. I've seen a lot of gross techniques and movements both as in large and as in just plain aweful. LOL.

Have seen far more bodly function or damage gross while in military service so in comparison nothing really gross in the martial arts  but, after more than 40 years of training and competition: Let's see, broken and dislocated fingers, toes, arms/elbows, broken legs, broken clavical, bloody and broken noses, facial cuts, eye lid ripped, torn ear, stab wounds (with a dull training knife), split lips, teeth knocked out, tooth in a shin and a knuckle, tongue bit through, Torn shoulder and knee joints..., uh..., liver shot and bladder shot incontinence, lots of blood and puke. There is more.


----------



## takadadojokeith

The worst I've seen in person was Akihiro Gono in an MMA match get blasted in the cup so hard he got taken out on a stretcher.


----------



## SuperFLY

not seen much id consider gross in my time.

i've seen someone break their toe during sparring, but no blood or anything and i've seen someone throw up during hard training but other than that its been pretty incident free


----------



## karatemom3

Not gross but cool to watch.  I saw a young man catch a kick to the groin in mid air and pass out before he hit the floor.


----------



## TheArtofDave

It's not gross but I'll let you laugh at my expense. I went to an ma school in Jonesboro Arkansas to see if I wanted to take a class. There was a guy who was a 6th degree blackbelt in Judo. He told me to take a few steps back. So of course I got half way across the room thinking it was okay. So he does a spin kick and hits me right in the inner thigh. I don't fall but I just stand there like a deer in head lights. When I took off my jeans when I got home I still had the guys foot print there for the next week.


----------



## Mauthos

One thing that I found particularly gross was when I was sparring I threw a roundhouse kick and my partner tried to step back out of the way.  My foot actually slipped inside his gi and even though it felt at the time like it had got stuck, there was a little resistance then my foot pulled out and I went to continue.  However, my partner dropped to the floor clutching at his chest.

My instructor at the time ran over and managed to get him to move his hand and surprisingly we saw a lot of blood seeping through his suit.  I then looked down at my foot to discover to my horror that I had a nipple ring looped over my little toe with a chuck of flesh still attached.

Needless to say, it has successfully put me off of having any sort of piercing and the guy it happened to has always ensured that he removes any other piercings he has before training since.


----------



## Drasken

In a full contact sparring session I witnessed a friend of mine perform a flawless front stomp kick to the midsection of his opponent. Well apparently he hit just the right spot, and we were unaware this person was recovering from a nasty stomache virus.

Thus what can only be described as the ENTIRE contents of said opponent's stomache was projected all over my friend in front of over a dozen people. It was incredibly embarrassing for them both, and was bad for me because I drew one of the short straws and thus had to help clean up the mats. It was easily the most disturbing training story I have. Injuries I can deal with, but that was just.... bad.


----------



## stickarts

I am not sure which was worse: someones eyelid getting sliced off by a toenail during a kick, or a dislocated knee during sparring.


----------



## Dirty Dog

It says something about a career spent in the ER that NONE of the things being described strikes me as gross. Or all that unusual, really.

I've know for most of my professional life that I'm *not* allowed to discuss work stuff at family dinners...


----------



## mysurvive

My aunt does Karate and Judo. They were going through throws one day and instinctively she gripped the mat with her toes (Karate was her primary at the time) and broke her big toe. bone sticking through the skin and all. We drove her to the hospital, it was gnarly.


----------



## RTKDCMB

TaekwonPRO said:


> I saw a guy get carted out of a TKD tournament with a toenail stuck in this throat.
> 
> How about you guys?



Guess he really put his foot in his mouth that time.


----------



## skribs

We had a young girl wet her pants, and I told her to run to the bathroom, which meant she tracked it all across the mat.  It took us a while to clean it up.


----------

